# Snow Plowing Japanese Style



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

This week, we had our first noticeable winter weather in the Cascades, ski areas opened, low land rivers flooded, ad we got over four inches of rain in a 48 hour period here at sea level. So in keeping with the season, I found this beauty:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cd8_1322018341

The signal may be annoying, but the sleek, graceful line being cut through the snow, made me smile.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone,

Fil


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Timely posting as Aster is now into snow plows. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Zubi, I was not aware Aster was into snow plows. I just happened onto this video on another site I frequent.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Timely posting as Aster is now into snow plows. Zubi, can you explain this?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan, 
See: 
http://tinyurl.com/7gs4jv7 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. Don't Aster tell their dealers what's going on??????


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I came across this video some time back..it is pretty cool (sorry







) showing a Swiss rotary snow plow in action also a car of the style shown above in action scooping snow off the snowbanks for the rotary to throw into the bushes!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 28 Nov 2011 11:21 PM 
Timely posting as Aster is now into snow plows. Zubi, can you explain this? 

Dan, sorry for the delay, as David already pointed to the link, with a Japanese snow plow, there is little for me to add, except that the photos which I saw in today's Aster newsletter show that the work on this project is already quite advanced. Oh, let me just say that this project has a very interesting history, if you browse through the (Japanese) Aster newsletters, issue 38 or 37 you will see how it all started. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

top video looked like they raised the blade when at the grade crossing.


----------

